# What is the difference, if any ...



## applejuice

What is the difference between - "arithmetic" and "mathematics"?


----------



## katelove

Arithmetic is a field within mathematics. It’s concerned with the numerical processes; addition, subtraction, multiplication and division.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karshimasingh

Arithmetic is one of lessons in maths!


----------

